# "Operating System not found"



## Chronix (19. April 2006)

Hi!
Habe folgendes Problem:
Habe mir nen neuen PC geholt (ehem. Behörden-PC, die haben die für kleines Geld ausrangiert!)
Festplatte war formatiert, keien Daten mehr drauf!

Habe dann ein CD-Rom Laufwerk eingebaut um Win 2k Server zu installieren!
Als ich den PC dann aber gebootet habe kam erst eine Fhlermeldung, dass Zeit und Datum falsch seien.. das kontne ich durch wechseln der Batterie beheben! SObald er allerdings übers BIOS weg ist kommt nun "Operating System not Found"!

Die Boot-Reihenfolge ist im Moment:
1. Atapi CD-Rom 
(Win2k bzw. auch mal Win98SE CD eingelegt, beide in Odrnung)
2. Diskette
(keine drin! Habe dann zwischenzeitlich mal dos installiert, da lief die installation einwandfrei)
3. Harddisk
(mit momentan installiertem Dos)
4. Network
(kein Anschluss)

Hat Irgendjemand nen Rat was ich tun kann?
Die Festplatte scheint ja in Ordnung! dos ließ sich ja installieren!


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (19. April 2006)

Wolltest du von CD aus booten und dann installieren, also normale Windows Installation?
Hast du im BIOS denn eingestellt, dass er als erstes von der CD booten soll?


----------



## Chronix (19. April 2006)

Ja ich wollte von CD Booten und dann WIndows installieren!
Bootreihenfolge steht da oben ja auchschon:

1. Atapi CD-Rom
2. Diskette
3. Harddrive
4. Network


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (20. April 2006)

Hmm, also früher, wo mein 4-fach CD-Laufwerk noch eins der schnellsten war , musste man manchmal vorher von der Diskette booten und dabei gleich die CD-Treiber mitinstallieren, da windows es sonst nicht gefunden hätte. Nun kann ich schlecht schätzen wie alt der Büro-Rechner ist, aber mach dir mal ne Startdiskette von Win2k, das sollte vielleicht abhilfe schaffen.

Wird das CD-Rom Laufwerk überhaupt richtig erkannt? stecken alle Kabel richtig drin?


----------



## Chronix (30. April 2006)

Da es im BIOS angezeigt wird denke ich, dass es erkannt wird!
Muss das mit der 2k startdiskette mal testen!


----------

